# Food storage taste test



## SlippyJenkins (Dec 15, 2015)

Forgive me if this has been posted before but I didn't see too many comments on the last thread about the pre-packaged food such as wise.

Has anyone tried any of these foods? How do they taste? Value? would you recommend?

Thanks


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Can't speak to Wise, but Augason Farms stuff is okay by me.


----------



## SlippyJenkins (Dec 15, 2015)

Awesome, I will check them out.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Everyone has their own tastes, Wise doesn't do it for me. Auguson Farms or Mountain House.


----------



## nevrdun (Dec 2, 2013)

If you notify Wise, they will send you a free sample...but beware....they will call and want you to purchase.
I tried the beef stroganoff from Wise and Mountain House. I liked MH better because of the consistency and taste. Wise was a little thin and watery. Everyone has different tastes.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Augason Farms, Mountain House and Wise all taste OK to me. If they keep me alive should TSHTF, I'm good with that.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

The one thing I will miss SHTF is really decent food, my wife and I cook from scratch (with the occasional use of cream of mushroom soup) and it will never be as good as any freeze dried food.
Our current recipies include sour cream, milk, specialty cheeses, and of course Lipton onion soup mix, all of which will not be as available as they are now.

My research into freeze dried meals is they have about 300 calories which means under prep labor you need 8 of them a day. You can make up a bunch of those calories and improve the taste with a couple scoops of lard, but they seem way overpriced compared to a deep larder.

BUT.....

If you have a really deep larder of usually consumed food, like canned beans, beets, corn, and cream of ... soup, some noodles, spices, that can make food and supply calories for a year or 2, buying freeze dried food is a waste of money unless you learn to cook from scratch and back stock at least a thousand dollars worth of current food.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While have invested in one pail of Wise meals for grab and run like hell, they are a bit bland, and low calorie. Great for the fallout shelter since you won't need calories sitting around waiting to get out. I had the cheese alfredo and while it is ok in an emergency, I added a can of chicken meat to it after taste testing. Their long self life products have no meat to give a 25 year life. I have not and don't intend to buy more.


----------



## Urbanprepper666 (Apr 19, 2015)

I have only tried wise so I don't have much to compare it to. The free sample was a Alfredo and it was ok reminded me of a inner city school lunch lol. Edible n got the job done. Wasn't great like advertised. Purchased a bucket during their Black Friday sale however from day to day you can get the buckets for amazing prices from Walmart or Amazon. I'm going to use the bucket i have little by little on camping trips and my nights alone when the family is out and try everything that will be the true test


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I've got a lot of Mountain House,you could live off of it for a while but get something to supplement your storage food stash.


----------



## RUSH25 (Nov 20, 2015)




----------

